# Unzip function



## yossim (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

How can I unzip a file from C - code?

Alternativley, How can I create a shell file with UNZIP darwin  command, and execute it from my c-code?

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2009)

To run the terminal command "unzip" from a C program, you'll want to look at the family of "exec" commands:

http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/000095399/functions/exec.html


----------



## yossim (Jun 4, 2009)

I got the answer - 

system("unzip filename");


----------

